# 1963 SS RAG



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

TIME FOR THE BUILD UP SOME OF THE PICS ARE OLD WILL POST NEW PICS AS THEY COME








needs quarters








when i got the car it came with a removable hardtop i have not seen many with one of these tops





































this is a real deal convert and a real deal ss















just a few have a lot more will keep posting


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 25 2007, 10:03 PM~7775199
> *TIME FOR THE BUILD UP SOME OF THE PICS ARE OLD WILL POST NEW PICS AS THEY COME
> when i got the car it came with a removable hardtop i have not seen many with one of these tops
> 
> ...



Thats crazy! Never seen one of those before :0 Keep the pics coming


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2007, 12:05 AM~7775205
> *Thats crazy! Never seen one of those before  :0  Keep the pics coming
> *


thanks bro nice work on that 61


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

here are some pics of the frame and suspension 
my frame was rotted bad so got a good frame from _chevrolet impalas_ 
in south carolina


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Man thanks, this should be a good topic. Cant wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

before
















after


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Where did you find your car and how long have you owned it, you gonna lift it or keep it all OG?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

more pics of the top


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2007, 12:32 AM~7775378
> *Where did you find your car and how long have you owned it, you gonna lift it or keep it all OG?
> *


the car was local here in rhode island
had it for a long time 
is time for me to get off my ass and do it 
right now i am just looking to do all the repair work on it but all said and done it will have hydros


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

somebody else mentioned something about a removable hdtp once, i dont remember who though. is that a factory type thing, after market or kustom fabricated deal? either way the is freaking kool. whats it say on the side of the hdtp, rivera? how much does that thing weigh?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsdown: gay car.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 26 2007, 01:48 PM~7778431
> *somebody else mentioned something about a removable hdtp once, i dont remember who though. is that a factory type thing, after market or kustom fabricated deal? either way the is freaking kool. whats it say on the side of the hdtp, rivera? how much does that thing weigh?
> *


i think it is after market i believe it to be made by the riveria company i do not have a lot of info on the top it is made out of fiberglass so it is a 2 man thing to put on and take off i think it will make a good display piece at shows


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## UntouchableS1fndr (Aug 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

got some sheet metal in on monday


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 26 2007, 06:42 PM~7781313
> *i think it is after market i believe it to be made by the riveria company i do not have a lot of info on the top it is made out of fiberglass so it is a 2 man thing to put on and take off i think it will make a good display piece at shows
> *


what do you do while the 2 men are putting the top on?


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

repost


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 26 2007, 06:52 PM~7781382
> *got some sheet metal in on monday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like fun bro, Who did you order that metal from? Im about to order floors and a trunk pan.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

no repost


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 26 2007, 09:27 PM~7781599
> *Looks like fun bro, Who did you order that metal from? Im about to order floors and a trunk pan.
> *


hubbards impala parts in north carolina


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

thats i was gonna ask too. lol.. when i did my floors though i found t wayyy easier to order full floor pans.. went in smooth.
very cool car by the way.. lovin that hartop.. never seen one before.. what does it say on it??(that chrome lookin badge)


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2007, 10:12 PM~7781989
> *thats i was gonna ask too. lol.. when i did my floors though i found t wayyy easier to order full floor pans.. went in smooth.
> very cool car by the way.. lovin that hartop.. never seen one before.. what does it say on it??(that chrome lookin badge)
> *


the top says rivera on it 

did you have to replace the braces also i heard it is alot more work with the pans that i got anyone know if this is true or not


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

yup.. still have to order up the one brace that goes under the front of the front seat(also holds the caputred nuts to bolt down the front of hte seat...) but it was wayyy easier to cut it all out and start new.. left the body on the frame though. 
there are pics in the link in my sig


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7782221
> *yup.. still have to order up the one brace that goes under the front of the front seat(also holds the caputred nuts to bolt down the front of hte seat...) but it was wayyy easier to cut it all out and start new.. left the body on the frame though.
> there are pics in the link in my sig
> *


thanks those pics will help


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hey no worries man.. i couldnt have done shit without the help of people on this site and others.. least i can do is help others myself..


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

car will look nice when done good luck with the build :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Apr 26 2007, 11:21 PM~7782526
> *car will look nice when done good luck with the build :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro i will keep the pics coming


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

hey i got a question.. what is the metal thickness like on those rear quarter skins u got.. im going to be needing for my 63 but not sure where i will be ordering from.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2007, 11:29 PM~7782591
> *hey i got a question.. what is the metal thickness like on those rear quarter skins u got.. im going to be needing for my 63 but not sure where i will be ordering from.
> *


i want to say 18 gauge but i will double check on that and let you know tomarrow


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

IM TELLING ON YOU BILLY JG GOING TO BE MAD


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 26 2007, 09:20 PM~7782517
> *hey no worries man.. i couldnt have done shit without the help of people on this site and others.. least i can do is help others myself..
> *


cool... i take back everything i ever said bad about canadians. (except lowrider_cutlass, that guys a ***)


----------



## Dozierman (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice find Playa. Hope the project goes well. Show us the finished product when done. Peace.....


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

good luck with your build up bro... It looks like it has plenty of potential...


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Apr 27 2007, 08:14 PM~7788080
> *good luck with your build up bro... It looks like it has plenty of potential...
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 27 2007, 05:51 PM~7787949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep on Pushin!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

lets work on yo shit nicca!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dreammaker65 (Jan 15, 2007)

Why would u fuck with a top on a 63 impala,to make shit worse a rag 63 impala why not a bel air 63 or why even put a rivi top on any chevy must be a hotrod thing. da cutlass say lowrider, dat design on da impala screams hotrod :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: jus my 2 cents


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Apr 28 2007, 07:08 PM~7793244
> *Why would u fuck with a top on a 63 impala,to make shit worse a rag 63 impala why not a bel air 63 or why even put a rivi top on any chevy must be a hotrod thing. da cutlass say lowrider, dat design on da impala screams hotrod :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:        jus my 2 cents
> *


Bro I have no idea what you just said :0


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dreammaker65_@Apr 28 2007, 09:08 PM~7793244
> *Why would u fuck with a top on a 63 impala,to make shit worse a rag 63 impala why not a bel air 63 or why even put a rivi top on any chevy must be a hotrod thing. da cutlass say lowrider, dat design on da impala screams hotrod :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:        jus my 2 cents
> *


i have no clue :dunno: it came with the car


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 28 2007, 10:19 PM~7793575
> *Bro I have no idea what you just said  :0
> *


true dat


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

man thats gonna look clean, this is one of those build where you can tell the car will be coming out clean right from the start.


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 26 2007, 09:01 PM~7782832
> *cool... i take back everything i ever said bad about canadians. (except lowrider_cutlass, that guys a ***)
> *


lol.. just doing my part man..

dev did u get a chance to measure up the thickness of them rear quarters. no rush just curious is all


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@May 1 2007, 03:57 PM~7811821
> *lol.. just doing my part man..
> 
> dev did u get a chance to measure up the thickness of them rear quarters. no rush just curious is all
> *


i checked and it said original gauge i am not sure if that is all the sheetmetal or just certin piece's if i find out anything else i will let you know thanks


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

got some shit done on the car this week suspension work and more sheet metal came in so will post pics tomarrow


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

good job :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

some sheetmetal


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

the inner rocker and tail brace


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

also bolted some suspension together 
















little by little


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

DAMN!! Bout time u put in work! lol..


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Jun 10 2007, 07:57 AM~8075251
> *:biggrin:  looking nice  :biggrin:
> *


yea little at a time right now it just seems like im collecting sheet metal how are things with you


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Jun 10 2007, 10:32 PM~8078663
> *DAMN!! Bout time u put in work! lol..
> *


tell me about it bro it will all be worth it i got some more pics i will post soon


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Yankochevelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice car!! Also if that car is local from RI, you should be able to have a local chevy dealership look it up. Anyway my point is this I beleive the Rivira HT was a special order item! They had to be bult from 63-69! My uncle has a 68 with the SAME TOP on his!  VERY RARE option!!!

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Yankochevelle_@Jun 16 2007, 08:02 PM~8117930
> *Nice car!! Also if that car is local from RI, you should be able to have a local chevy dealership look it up. Anyway my point is this I beleive the Rivira HT was a special order item! They had to be bult from 63-69! My uncle has a 68 with the SAME TOP on his!  VERY RARE option!!!
> 
> Good luck and have fun!!
> *


thanks for the info i will look into it


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

bumpity bump


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

no reinforcing or extended uppers?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

NOT THIS FRAME THIS ONE IS TO JUST DRIVE IT FOR NOW THEN PUT THE TIME AND MONEY IN THE FRAME WITH ALL THE GOODS AS I'M ENJOYING IT SUMMERS ARE SHORT SO I WANT TO RIDE AS MUCH AS I CAN I GOT AWAY TO GO TILL THEN


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

here are some pic of the frame


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

ttt .................. ordered the full floors should be in by the end of the week almost time to do some welding


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

floors are in


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

pics, did you order that full floor from cars? i gotta go get me one, but ima get the one that goes all the way under the backseat....


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

it is just a 2 piece floor just matched up to see if it lines up i was going to order that floor but i already ordered the braces i will most likely order those floors for the 61 vert i have... thats next.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

did some work today here are some pics
before










after


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is the bad side the other side is fine

going to post some more later also going to work on it tomarrow and monday


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

to 
the 
muthafuckin
top :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is whats cut off so far


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

more progress pix :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Aug 4 2007, 07:20 PM~8472420
> *it is just a 2 piece floor just matched up to see if it lines up i was going to order that floor but i already ordered the braces i will most likely order those floors for the 61 vert i have... thats next.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

did some work on the car over the weekend and the last couple of days here it goes


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

the old frame is rotted in the back so the rear rails are missing



























the lower pan is just set in and clamped in till tomorrow 



















starting to look like a car again


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

Just enjoy the journey . once you start welding you'll see its all worth it. helpful tip: set your welder on the lowest setting to limit burn throughs. have fun and good luck . what type of engine tranny combo you going with?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looking good!!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

it is a 327 with the powerglide factory shit


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 14 2007, 11:22 PM~8556029
> *looking good!!!!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)




----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

yea kid keep it goin!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 20 2007, 08:56 PM~7944367
> *the inner rocker and tail brace
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good, but wheres the 1200s technics!!!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

pack them away they were getting old ...... THANKS MORE PICS SOON


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

NEXT IS TO DO THE REAR BRACE - TRUNK EXTENSIONS- DRY FIT THE QUARTERS - THEN THE FLOORS AND THE ROCKERS 
ITS ALOT LOT OF WORK MAD PROPS TO EVERYBODY THAT IS DOING THIS OR THAT HAS DONE THIS


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

hell yes awsome build!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

here is a pic of the wheelhouse before










the new house










some of the trunk extions in


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is just clamped in not welded in for now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

the rear brace does not come with the mounts so i need them off the old one


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

good work on that


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice fucking job homie...you and skim are making me mad :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 8 2007, 02:04 PM~8746380
> *nice fucking job homie...you and skim are making me mad :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Get on the grind then nukka :biggrin:


----------



## 6464 (Jun 27, 2007)

:biggrin: thats what im talking about


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt 4 devin


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

nice work billy badass!! lets see more!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Aug 14 2007, 07:27 PM~8555475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BILLY THATS SAD THIS CAR IS IN BETER SHAPE THEN MINE .WHY DID YOU CUT IT UP.I WISH MINE WAS LIKE THIS ONE IT WILL ALL READY BE OUT YOU SHOULD SHOT THE MOTHER FUCKER THAT CUT IT UP.AND THAY CALL THEM SELF BODY TECH HA .THAY SUCK BUT I GUESS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAID FOR :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

well you are right alex i got what i payed for trying to save some money but thats lifes lessons i pulled the plug on them and now i will start from the begining and get it done right shit happens and it will be done


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 18 2007, 04:09 PM~9253931
> *well you are right alex i got  what i payed for trying to save some money but thats lifes lessons i pulled the plug on them and now i will start from the begining and get it done right shit happens and it will be done
> *


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

well here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

on the move


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

these are some of the pics that i took the shop is takin some pics to


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

they replaced the cowl panel mine was rotted down at the bottom


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is about 5 days of work they still have to clean up the welds


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is the convert drain on the driver side that they need to fab up


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

some of the rocker panels


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

thats it for now going to the shop tomarrow will take some more pics then


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Damn Devin you really went to town bro!!!! Good job man I been wondering when U was gonna post more pics. Keep it movin bro!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

whats up skim good job on that 61 let me know when you want to do another one i will drop mine off :biggrin: thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

BTW, how did you like having to cut out those lower convertible reinforcement mounts out to install the new pans lol. :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

i didn't do any sheetmetal that's out of my hands i will stick with the interiors and tops i let the pros do the body mad props to you for tackling a job like that


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

passenger side rocker all fixed


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

driver side all fixed


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thats what Im sayin! :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

do you weld them completely or just spot them and fiberglass?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 4 2007, 02:22 PM~9371408
> *do you weld them completely or just spot them and fiberglass?
> *


just spot welded then seam sealed


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

GOT IT ON THE FRAME 2 DAY


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

:biggrin: looks good alex


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

yesterday i dropped off my frame and the quarters to the shop


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is the wheelhouse that the other guys replaced and did it incorrectly










the wheelhouse and the trunkdrop needs to meet up










new new trunk pan 



















putting in a new tailpanel also


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

the new doors should be here by the end of the week once the doors are on they will hang the quarters


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 26 2007, 12:39 AM~7775425
> *the car was local here in rhode island
> had it for a long time
> is time for me to get off my ass and do it
> ...


if you want hydros take it to Pete at Westsidehydraulics in Buffalo


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

looking good so far homie keep up the good work!!!!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

some new pics today with the new frame


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

GOTTA LOVE THE SHINE ON THOSE CHINAS










WILL NEED SOME DANAS VERY SOON...


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

nice billy looking good.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Dec 7 2007, 07:08 PM~9399216
> *nice billy looking good.
> *


x2


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: shit billy it look allmost like mine


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is after the 63 needs alittle work :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

lookin good homie :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

the 61 rockers look fucked up


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LA Homie_@Dec 8 2007, 06:01 AM~9402899
> *the 61 rockers look fucked up
> *


yeah there pretty bad just needs some tlc but the small price to pay for a 61 drop


----------



## MAJESTICSLIFE63 (Sep 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9402475
> *   this is after the 63 needs alittle work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ITS BAD LUCK TO DISTURB THE DEAD


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 8 2007, 01:37 AM~9402475
> *   this is after the 63 needs alittle work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 8 2007, 01:37 AM~9402475
> *   this is after the 63 needs alittle work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


damn...looks like alot of work, but well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromeandpaint_@Dec 8 2007, 10:43 AM~9403612
> *ITS BAD LUCK TO DISTURB THE DEAD
> *


all he need is a solid 61 4 door for donor metal and that car can be all the way live again. :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 06:39 PM~9411561
> *all he need is a solid 61 4 door for donor metal and that car can be all the way live again. :biggrin:
> *


let me know if you wanna do another one :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:biggrin: keep up the good work homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 9 2007, 05:39 PM~9411561
> *all he need is a solid 61 4 door for donor metal and that car can be all the way live again. :biggrin:
> *


The Grinch is closer to you :0


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 8 2007, 12:37 AM~9402475
> *   this is after the 63 needs alittle work :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

good build up,keep up the good work. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 5 2007, 11:19 AM~9378930
> *this is the wheelhouse that the other guys replaced and did it incorrectly
> 
> 
> ...



thats alot of work, much props looks good


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 7 2007, 05:20 PM~9398897
> *some new pics today with the new frame
> 
> 
> ...



billy the car looking good man will it be rolling next summer :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Dec 29 2007, 10:13 AM~9557340
> *billy the car looking good man will it be rolling next summer :thumbsup:
> *


??? not sure yet might let some others have the fun this year :biggrin: no names!!!





j/k


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:yes: no name


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

here are a few more pics










during the frame swap










rear seat brace back in place


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

some with the new doors


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

in the paint room getting some primer on it










all primed up and rollin almost ready to come back


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

nice work....keep it up!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

damn son im jealous, must be nice to have the paper u do! haha jp


on the real tho that shit is lookin tight, that shit better be on the streets for my wedding!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks everybody for the good words---- but still alot of work to do


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

coming along fast now!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

ttt starting to collect some new emblems and trim before paint


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 30 2007, 05:07 PM~9566301
> *in the paint room getting some primer on it
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit that will be done soon :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jan 6 2008, 07:50 PM~9623162
> *holy shit that will be done soon :thumbsup:
> *


yeah its coming along. it was good to see everybody at the show today. if you still need that interior done for the summer let me know.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9623424
> *yeah its coming along. it was good to see everybody at the show today. if you still need that interior done for the summer let me know.
> *


yea i would like to get it done but not sure if going to have the extra money this year but will be talking to you soon


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

picked the car up today here's some pics


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

this is an old fender new ones on the way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Man that thing looks like it dont even need body work! :0


----------



## 1TUFF62 (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2008, 07:31 PM~9678022
> *picked the car up today here's some pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: :0 shit is clean


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 09:37 PM~9678058
> *Man that thing looks like it dont even need body work! :0
> *


thats a pretty sight in person!!!!!!


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 12 2008, 09:37 PM~9678058
> *Man that thing looks like it dont even need body work! :0
> *



x2 it looks like a great foundation to start a build with!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

updates?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Feb 8 2008, 01:52 AM~9892776
> *updates?
> *


no updates yet! Just getting money right and collecting parts


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

looking good!!!


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 9 2008, 08:37 PM~10129886
> *no updates yet!  Just getting money right and collecting parts
> *



I know what you mean on that...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

holy crap. been awhile since i been on this side... man this thing is looking real good. nice work. looks real sweet.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socapots_@Apr 8 2008, 09:22 PM~10367936
> *holy crap. been awhile since i been on this side... man this thing is looking real good. nice work. looks real sweet.
> *


thanks man updates soon


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

Got anougher one for ya!! needs about the same work.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

it sure does but hard to come by. a 61 or 58 vert is next, still lookin!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 13 2008, 09:44 PM~10409188
> *it sure does but hard to come by.  a 61 or 58 vert is next,  still lookin!
> *


didnt you post up pics of a rusty 61 vert? said that was next?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2008, 09:31 PM~9678022
> *picked the car up today here's some pics
> 
> 
> ...



  looking good


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 14 2008, 12:15 AM~10409432
> *didnt you post up pics of a rusty 61 vert? said that was next?
> *


yea i still got the 61 but lookin for a 58 someday


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 14 2008, 04:17 PM~10414951
> *yea i still got the 61 but lookin for a 58 someday
> *


yea im lookin for a 58-59 rag too!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup devin where u at


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2008, 08:34 PM~9678048
> *this is an old fender new ones on the way
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BISH IS LOOKING CLEAN :biggrin: 

WHAT CLOLR ARE U PAINTING IT


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11048540
> *sup devin where u at
> *


just been chillin, bankin some money that way i can bang it all out. great color choice on the 61


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 10 2008, 11:31 AM~11054849
> *THAT BISH IS LOOKING CLEAN  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT CLOLR ARE U PAINTING IT
> *


???? maybe fawn thats the original color


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jul 18 2008, 08:52 AM~11119713
> *???? maybe fawn thats the original color
> *



fawn would look good!

great buildup with lots of pics!!!!


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ANY NEW PICS??


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 26 2007, 07:42 PM~7781313
> *i think it is after market i believe it to be made by the riveria company i do not have a lot of info on the top it is made out of fiberglass so it is a 2 man thing to put on and take off i think it will make a good display piece at shows
> *



you should have a mural painted on it. here in CT my dad knows someone that is gonna paint a mural on my trunk lid. if shes good ill reccomend her


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 19 2008, 10:13 AM~11126653
> *you should have a mural painted on it. here in CT my dad knows someone that is gonna paint a mural on my trunk lid. if shes good ill reccomend her
> *


keep me posted


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

good work homie the car is looking good


----------



## Scrapin63 (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Jul 19 2008, 10:47 AM~11126586
> *ANY NEW PICS??
> *


x63 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCKS66 (Nov 22, 2006)

GREAT WORK ON THAT CAR COMING ALONG NICE! CANT WAIT TO SEE UPDATE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2008, 09:31 PM~9678022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what do you guys think this is worth i have over 28k invested so far and was thinking of selling it to put some money aside for another car, but mainly use the money to get my upholstery shop to the next level. starting to really pick up for a one man shop and i need some where bigger to work, with every thing that is coming in. need some opions thanks


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Sep 10 2008, 02:10 PM~11568869
> *what do you guys think this is worth i have over 28k invested so far and was thinking of selling it to put some money aside for another car, but mainly use the money to get my upholstery shop to the next level. starting to really pick up for a one man shop and i need some where bigger to work, with every thing that is coming in. need some opions thanks
> *


28k invested? couldnt you have just bought a solid one for 10-12k? I know labor is expensive but for 28k what do u get?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2008, 04:53 PM~11569163
> *28k invested? couldnt you have just bought a solid one for 10-12k? I know labor is expensive but for 28k what do u get?
> *


that was the frame built to stock and on the eastcoast a shop see a resto and the price goes up that is not what i would be asking just what i got in to it over all the years so what would be a ruff price i could get i know i would not recoop my money thats the way it goes.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Sep 10 2008, 03:11 PM~11569301
> *that was the frame built to stock and on the eastcoast a shop see a resto and the price goes up that is not what i would be asking just what i got in to it over all the years so what would be a ruff price i could get i know i would not recoop my money thats the way it goes.
> *


damn crazy i know shit cost more over there but damn 28k is INSANE look on LIL theres about 5 rags for sale in the same shape or better for about 10k just to give u a rough idea.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

9999.99
not sure on the price
11k with a 383 and a tilt very little rust 
sold for 4k needed metal welded in but he had it


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Sep 10 2008, 05:26 PM~11569413
> *damn crazy i know shit cost more over there but damn 28k is INSANE look on LIL theres about 5 rags for sale in the same shape or better for about 10k just to give u a rough idea.
> *


tell me about crazy shit on those prices looks like keepin it is the only option


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Sep 10 2008, 03:37 PM~11569494
> *tell me about crazy shit on those prices looks like keepin it is the only option
> *



YUP time to finish it up :biggrin:


----------



## juiced86 (Aug 3, 2006)

looking good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MAN
SHIT IS COMING ALLON REAL NICE


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Sep 29 2008, 08:10 PM~11732363
> *LOOKING GOOD MAN
> SHIT IS COMING ALLON REAL NICE
> *


thanks maybe someday soon it'll hit the streets who knows


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

you will, it just takes time and a little $ :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

looking great bro!


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

nice build man, how far are you from woonsocket?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Oct 21 2008, 07:14 PM~11933090
> *looking great bro!
> *


thanks going to paint real soon !!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 21 2008, 09:14 PM~11934494
> *nice build man, how far are you from woonsocket?
> *


about 10 min. away


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 22 2008, 12:47 PM~11940511
> *about 10 min. away
> *


no shit? are u the only lowrider up there?


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 22 2008, 03:02 PM~11940637
> *no shit? are u the only lowrider up there?
> *


 :no:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Oct 22 2008, 06:17 PM~11944023
> *:no:
> *


how many are in RI


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 22 2008, 09:11 PM~11944603
> *how many are in RI
> *


20-30


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Oct 24 2008, 06:00 PM~11965821
> *20-30
> *


u can add another one to that list cuz im moving there in 2 years


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Well some updates. The car is in paint now, still have to send things to the chromer and finish up the motor. Hope to have some update pic soon.


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 27 2008, 09:42 PM~12278907
> *Well some updates. The car is in paint now, still have to send things to the chromer and finish up the motor. Hope to have some update pic soon.
> *


  looking good can't wait to see the new updates


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Oct 25 2008, 10:01 PM~11973143
> *u can add another one to that list cuz im moving there in 2 years
> *



to where, rhode island?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2008, 10:31 PM~9678022
> *picked the car up today here's some pics
> 
> 
> ...



Looking great, TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 27 2008, 10:42 PM~12278907
> *Well some updates. The car is in paint now, still have to send things to the chromer and finish up the motor. Hope to have some update pic soon.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## TwistedDreamz87 (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 30 2008, 01:56 PM~12294708
> *to where, rhode island?
> *


yeah woonsocket maybe, maybe not idk yet


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TwistedDreamz87_@Dec 6 2008, 10:50 PM~12356410
> *yeah woonsocket maybe, maybe not idk yet
> *



thats about 2 hours or so from me.


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Apr 13 2008, 06:35 PM~10407578
> *Got anougher one for ya!!  needs about the same work.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

TTT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

VERY NICE! VERY!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

UPDATES AND PICS SOON !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 17 2009, 03:18 AM~13302177
> *UPDATES AND PICS SOON !!! :biggrin:
> *



Aahhhhh can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

HERE ARE JUST A FEW NEW PICS


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

SOME THINGS FROM THE POLISHER


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

AND A FEW OF THE MOTOR


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 21 2009, 12:16 AM~13342935
> *AND A FEW OF THE MOTOR
> 
> 
> ...


damn son that shit is lookin good, i gotta swing through and see that in person, gimme a call homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

niiiiiiiice


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

sweet homie :cheesy:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 21 2009, 01:08 AM~13342879
> *HERE ARE JUST A FEW NEW PICS
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

looking good Bill!


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

BODYSHOP PRISON !!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 10 2009, 08:55 PM~13542881
> *BODYSHOP PRISON !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## scrapin82regal (May 2, 2005)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

SOME NEWER PICS


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

SOME PESCO PREP SHOTS


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 17 2009, 01:25 AM~13602180
> *SOME PESCO PREP SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...



nice!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice ride homie keep it up!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

bump


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 17 2009, 01:25 AM~13602180
> *SOME PESCO PREP SHOTS
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I cant wait to get my setup


----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

sweet ride, keep doing yo thang, quick question the frame and rear end is powder coated? looks like paint cus i wana do my rear end.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by calicruising_@Apr 30 2009, 08:49 PM~13747221
> *sweet ride, keep doing yo thang, quick question the frame and rear end is powder coated? looks like paint cus i wana do my rear end.
> *


thanks for the good words and no its just painted. just lookin for a clean look till i start on a new frame that will be body colored and chromed out. that will be next first things first


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

talked to the body shop and they said it will be in primer next week so i hope to have some new pics soon


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

firewall looks good :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i wanna hear what those pumps sound like


----------



## clownen (Nov 15, 2007)

what color you shooting it


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 24 2009, 12:36 AM~13981577
> *i wanna hear what those pumps sound like
> *


soon very soon


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by clownen_@May 24 2009, 01:13 AM~13981799
> *what color you shooting it
> *


the og fawn color ( 920 Autumn Gold )


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13973733
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good!!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@May 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13993925
> *the og fawn color ( 920 Autumn Gold )
> *


og style or clear coated?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by God's Son2_@May 25 2009, 09:24 PM~13994149
> *og style or clear coated?
> *


clear coated


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

blocked out ... rear seats in to mark up the seat hooks and console brackets in... ready for the 2nd coat of primer


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

kewl!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

also picked up some chrome


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

and some more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

and got these from SKIM a few months back :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

going to drill the holes for the side moulding and the ant. today


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

Look @ this sexy beast!!! (Not the car, but Billy!!!)

Srsly, tho... it's lookin goood... I mean, reeeaaalll goooooood *Ron Burgandy*


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looking good!!


----------



## 654cell (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: Love the chrome but what about the gold, the color you picked is tight just like the 1 from BOYZ IN DA HOOD, i have to say you, skim, luis, and the dude takin 4 doors choppin to make 2 doors and all the others do fine work to yall's ride hopefully one day i can come close as yall with this crisis that we all are in. Much respect and admiration to all project ride builders :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 654cell_@Jun 13 2009, 02:52 AM~14177548
> *:biggrin:  Love the chrome but what about the gold, the color you picked is tight just like the 1 from BOYZ IN DA HOOD,  i have to say you, skim, luis, and the dude takin 4 doors choppin to make 2 doors and all the others do fine work to yall's ride hopefully one day i can come close as yall with this crisis that we all are in. Much respect and admiration to all project ride builders :biggrin:
> *


gold :thumbsdown: chrome is the new gold man 



lookin good bill man cant wait to see it painted!!!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 654cell_@Jun 13 2009, 02:52 AM~14177548
> *:biggrin:  Love the chrome but what about the gold, the color you picked is tight just like the 1 from BOYZ IN DA HOOD,  i have to say you, skim, luis, and the dude takin 4 doors choppin to make 2 doors and all the others do fine work to yall's ride hopefully one day i can come close as yall with this crisis that we all are in. Much respect and admiration to all project ride builders :biggrin:
> *


thanks for the good words. everyone has there own tastes and the gold isnt for me i do like it on some other cars but chrome is the way to go in my book.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

GOING ON WEDNESDAY TO PICKUP MORE CHROME - HINGES, HEATERBOX MORE BOLTS. WILL POST PICS


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

more pictures


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

couldnt wait till wednesday so i went today and picked up this shit 




























and droped off the dash bezal, center console, and rear speaker grill.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

GOT THIS TO










AND ALSO DROPPED THE WINDSHIELD TRIM OFF HE SAID HE WILL REBELT THEM, THEY HAD SOME (VERY LIGHT) SCRATCHES THAT WOULD END UP BOTHERING THE SHIT OUT OF ME


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jun 24 2009, 10:46 PM~14288399
> *GOT THIS TO
> 
> 
> ...



looking good man... glad to see someone with an eye for detail putting together a quality ride. You're going above and beyond where most people just slap rims and hydraulics on cars and call it a day...

Good work! Can't wait to see it in person some day....


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

A FEW NEW PICS BEFORE PAINT


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

looking good who is doing it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jul 3 2009, 09:54 PM~14375653
> *looking good who is doing it
> *


HAHA THIS SHOP IN FALL RIVER, MASS. I THINK YOU KNOW THEM (CAUSE YOU WORK THERE) :biggrin:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jul 4 2009, 12:29 PM~14380276
> *HAHA THIS SHOP IN FALL RIVER, MASS. I THINK YOU KNOW THEM (CAUSE YOU WORK THERE)  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit...i grew up in that town...haven't heard that name in a while. Props to FR Mass!!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jun 11 2009, 10:22 PM~14167708
> *and some more chrome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




like a table full of treasure!


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Aug 14 2007, 07:39 PM~8555586
> *the old frame is rotted in the back so the rear rails are missing
> 
> 
> ...




Ahhh it's nice to see someone else cut the whole back end off their car as well! I'm doin the same thing to my 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

no updates on the paint yet but got this in a few months ago


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

i picked this up in september to cruise till the impala is done


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE 63 RAGS LOOKS GREAT :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE KEEP IT LOOKS LIKE U PUT ALOT OF LOVE AND TIME IN2 IT


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

**************** UPDATE ******************


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

u have any chrome for this lol


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Great thread...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

damn thats nice!!!!!


----------



## H.M.B.Local (Jan 26, 2010)

Great work and pics. I got a 63 of my own that needs some work also but not as bad as wat u started with so it gives me a little more confidence after seeing wat u have done. looking forward to new pics.


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Sep 14 2009, 09:02 PM~15081972
> *no updates on the paint yet but got this in a few months ago
> 
> 
> ...



What type of air cleaner is that ???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Mar 14 2010, 12:03 AM~16885121
> *What type of air cleaner is that ???
> *


walter prosper


----------



## EastValleyLowLow (Dec 24, 2007)

damn cant wait till i get my first rag great job on the build


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by sickthree_@Mar 14 2010, 03:03 AM~16885121
> *What type of air cleaner is that ???
> *


i believe thats the phantom, that shit costs as much as i paid for my cadillac when i first bought it...


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

It is a Walter Prosper (Phantom) price range is around $700-$1000 depending on the finish (polished, chrome, ect.). But well worth it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Aug 4 2007, 06:32 PM~8472480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damm bro after seeing all this sheet metal come flying off I though I was in Skim's forum for a minute there. Looking real good bro keep them pics coming.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow dude this is going to be the impala to beat in the north east!!!! Great job!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 21 2010, 10:21 PM~16956197
> *Wow dude this is going to be the impala to beat in the north east!!!! Great job!!
> *


Thanks Bro !!! :thumbsup: Whens the next time you coming down we neeed to chill? BTW your caddy is looking great!!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Mar 23 2010, 08:39 PM~16979345
> *Thanks Bro !!! :thumbsup: Whens the next time you coming down we neeed to chill? BTW your caddy is looking great!!!
> *


thanks man!! not sure! i got to grab some parts off of archie so soon i hope!! i missed the wow show because my wife was in the hospital but shes good now! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

>>>>>>>>>>>> UPDATE <<<<<<<<<<<<
cars got paint :biggrin: pics soon


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

were's the pics


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jun 3 2010, 05:37 PM~17687068
> *were's the pics
> *


Rite here


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats it for now i cant give it all way !!!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Looks good bro!! This Tre is going to be crazy when it's done! Can I do the set up?! Please please please!?!?


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

LOOKS GOOD BRO.TTT


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 10:57 PM~17689826
> *Looks good bro!! This Tre is going to be crazy when it's done! Can I do the set up?!  Please please please!?!?
> *


lets talk :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jun 3 2010, 09:23 PM~17690122
> *lets talk  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Really Really Nice Build!


----------



## dscaprice (Apr 30, 2007)

1 sweet ride thats going to be and the truck is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whats that blue car???


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 5 2010, 11:42 AM~17702495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 thats my vw jetta


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jun 5 2010, 02:45 PM~17702980
> *thats my vw jetta
> *


whered it come from?


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 5 2010, 11:40 PM~17706085
> *whered it come from?
> *


don't know what you mean


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ray-vw_@Jun 6 2010, 08:52 AM~17707599
> *don't know what you mean
> *


why does it have a foreign license plate under a mass plate, and why does the foreign plate fit better, it looks like the car is from another country.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

yea its all to german spec


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 5 2010, 09:42 AM~17702495
> *
> 
> 
> ...




beautifull!!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Your build is looking really nice bro. I love how the tre is coming out.

If you and your homies are free August 15th, stop by our Annual BBQ in New York. I know it's a like a 2 hour drive, but it will be cool to see some of the cars from your neck of the woods


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tage_@Jun 8 2010, 01:03 PM~17727088
> *Your build is looking really nice bro. I love how the tre is coming out.
> 
> If you and your homies are free August 15th, stop by our Annual BBQ in New York. I know it's a like a 2 hour drive, but it will be cool to see some of the cars from your neck of the woods
> ...


I will talk to the guys and try to plan a road trip. I will also pass on the date and location to the Chicanos c.c. and a few other clubs in the area. Hope the impala will be done by then? If not i will bring the '48


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jun 9 2010, 12:23 AM~17733552
> *I will talk to the guys and try to plan a road trip. I will also pass on the date and location to the Chicanos c.c. and a few other clubs in the area. Hope the impala will be done by then? If not i will bring the '48
> *



I appreciate that homie. Def try to get that impala down to NYC :biggrin: I want to see that in person meng.... its looking bad ass! Def pass the word on to any other clubs. Chicanos has been down to are BBQ before, but def pass the word on to them. Also tell your homie with the Yellow 63 hard top. I also want to see that thing in person. Thats another bad ass ride.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

So here are some updates on the car. Alot of people have been asking for some pics so here we go. 

Some of the vert rack.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Took the body off again and moulded the engine compartment and painted the frame.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Car together. getting wet sanded and off to the striper.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Back from the striper recleared, some rims on it, front valance & supports on, windshield in, rack built and on. Still needs to be wetsanded and buffed.



















































































Want to say a quick thanks to Archie Bunka for moulding the frame. And Tommy & Ray for helping with the vert rack assembly.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Pictures do not do the striping justice. Some of the continuous lines are over 100 feet long.


----------



## Hittin3's (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks good homie


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Looking good bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 09:10 PM~18856784
> *Pictures do not do the striping justice. Some of the continuous lines are over 100 feet long.
> *


LOOKING GOOD BRO


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 08:50 PM~18856521
> *Car together. getting wet sanded and off to the striper.
> 
> 
> ...


Fockin sweet!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i cant wait to see it, eh!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn u wasn't bull shittin. it was good kickin it with you in vegas.


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 11:38 PM~18856355
> *So here are some updates on the car. Alot of people have been asking for some pics so here we go.
> 
> Some of the vert rack.
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 20 2010, 12:05 AM~18856713
> *Back from the striper recleared, some rims on it, front valance & supports on, windshield in, rack built and on. Still needs to be wetsanded and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...



Coming along real nice bro!


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 09:38 PM~18856355
> *So here are some updates on the car. Alot of people have been asking for some pics so here we go.
> 
> Some of the vert rack.
> ...



STR8 NASTY!!!!! you got to let me do the set up in this car!!!! You know ill put it down!! :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the good words but theres still ALOT of work left.


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

this car is bad ass and glad ive been able to see it from start to finish great work billy


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

---UPDATES---

Motor and tranny getting painted along with the other extra stuff. Its getting its final wet sanding and buff now. Picking up the car on the 19th then right to the mechanic to get it running. Also going to install the 605 gear box and chrome booster. In the mean time im cleaning out the garage to make room.


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: Dam bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: just read this whole topic, congrats on your build, the rag is gonna be :boink: nice!!! cant wait to see your pics of it all done. hope to one day have the means to do mine all up half as nice as yours! :nicoderm:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Rhode Island is doing it BIG! Props.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 9 2010, 08:49 PM~19029315
> *---UPDATES---
> 
> Motor and tranny getting painted along with the other extra stuff. Its getting its final wet sanding and buff now. Picking up the car on the 19th then right to the mechanic to get it running. Also going to install the 605 gear box and chrome booster. In the mean time im cleaning out the garage to make room.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice progress! love the chrome rack :biggrin:


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice Build, Coming along nicely...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin: 
*i'm loving this...*


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

you should put 15 inch standard roadster sporter bolt ons on this drop with raised white letter tires!!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 12 2010, 01:04 PM~19051722
> *you should put 15 inch standard roadster sporter bolt ons on this drop with raised white letter tires!!
> *


Can i borrow them from your transformer??? lmao


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

So heres the deal I mite have messed up. Lol the car is @ Mech. So far so good motor and transmission painted but it was uncovered for [email protected] my house Mech said that he can vacuum it all out and try his best to get it all out said get it running and change the oil right away. Im not going to take any chances so I ordered a new create motor with this much time and effort in I don't want problems down the road. Literally


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

The motor arrived now just need to paint this one. Brake booster is in the car so is the 605 box.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Nov 25 2010, 09:55 AM~19160464
> *So heres the deal I mite have messed up. Lol the car is @ Mech. So far so good motor and transmission painted but it was uncovered for [email protected] my house Mech said that he can vacuum it all out and try his best to get it all out said get it running and change the oil right away. Im not going to take any chances so I ordered a new create motor with this much time and effort in I don't want problems down the road. Literally
> *



wow. you made that sound easy! hey while youre at it i need one too :biggrin: 










j/p nice quality build. cant wait to see it out


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Damn, this is a great build!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Just went through this whole topic...

Beautiful 63 just the way I like it... Simple and clean!

And you have good taste! (Walter Prosper Air Cleaner)  

Keep up the good work! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 PM~18856713
> *Back from the striper recleared, some rims on it, front valance & supports on, windshield in, rack built and on. Still needs to be wetsanded and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: FUCKEN NICE!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 PM~18856713
> *Back from the striper recleared, some rims on it, front valance & supports on, windshield in, rack built and on. Still needs to be wetsanded and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...


  :0


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

UPDATES coming soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Just one for now... :biggrin: This pic was taken over a month and a half ago.


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Oct 19 2010, 11:05 PM~18856713
> *Back from the striper recleared, some rims on it, front valance & supports on, windshield in, rack built and on. Still needs to be wetsanded and buffed.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, this ride is definately worth the wait, great job!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRUNCHY (Mar 16, 2010)

DEVINERI said:


> Just one for now... :biggrin: This pic was taken over a month and a half ago.


 tre is commin out sick bro


----------



## tryin2getlow (Nov 17, 2001)

that is one nice lookin chevy good job :thumbsup:


----------



## jwoods (May 27, 2011)

63 vert is coming out nice good work man


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

Very Nice Build ! :thumbsup::h5:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys its been awhile. But i've been working on it. As soon as I figure out how to post pics on this new site I will.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

DEVINERI said:


> Thanks guys its been awhile. But i've been working on it. As soon as I figure out how to post pics on this new site I will.


Upload them to photobucket and copy/paste the


----------



## Procta (Dec 18, 2008)

looks good but you need more pics


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Haven't seen this one for a while!

Let's see some of the updates :yes:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Putting the dash together.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DEVINERI said:


>




sweet!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Wiring done. A little tail light action.


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

NICE RIDE:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

@ the house before wiring.







@ shop


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Interior kit


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Who ever did the interior last only did a rewrap.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Not how things are done @


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Seats stripped down.








Painted up and ready to recover


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

BIGJERM said:


> NICE RIDE:thumbsup:


 Thanks homie


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Coming together nicely. :thumbsup:


----------



## ray-vw (Jan 13, 2007)

just went from 6 to 12 love it buddy


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

That's not all come on billy..... j/k looks dope son!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

car is still @ mechanic. I decided to go with power windows and with the after market doors they needed alittle adjusting. And other then windows its just the run the exhaust and then back to me for the interior.


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

kick as ride nice build:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

nice 63 ! alot of blood sweat and tears but well worth it. the engine looks great to.:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DEVINERI said:


>


:run: Damn homie, that dash is lookin KILLER!

You're almost there! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

WOW So much happened in a month!!! New pics soon.


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

Sharing is caring..............


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

:boink:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

@ my shop with bumpers, all trim, and running. Ready for us to do our thing on the interoir. Definitely want to thank my DISTINCTIVE brothers Derek and Dave for the long nights getting it done.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

All the seat frames and center console getting ready for assembly.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Fiberglassed up some quarter panel (6.5) speaker pods to wrap and did up some kick panels also 6.5... pic of some of the mark up


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

A few of the engine.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

and here is the interior all buttoned up.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

And this is my first ride out to a local car show.










Definitly want to thank all the people that were involved. Ken and B on Harris ave for the mechanics, Larry Hook for the pin work, Ray @ state road for the paint, Dave @ D&D Custom Chrome in Prov. RI. Also Skim hooked it up with some chrome like the door hinges. Ivan and Alex for there input. Ryan @ www.chevroletimpalas.com for the frame, Easy E, most of all my family and the DISTINCTIVE club brothers. Thank you 

Still have a few things to do that will get done over the winter. But she's out cruisin.


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hell of a Build! Congrats Man ! I know it must feel good to finally role. :thumbsup:


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Kick Ass!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Man it sure does!!! Cant wait till the summer. Ur '61 is coming out great. Cant wait to see it.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

DEVINERI said:


> A few of the engine.


this is one sweet SS. looks really good homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just went thru the hole build!! 
(on the clock at Werk  )

sick ride bro!! I no ur happy to roll after a 3-4 year build!!

If u had 28k invested early n the build wat do u have in it now??? Wat ever it is it looks very nice!!! Mad props bro! No rust on this one n e ware fo sho!!!


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

This is one sick build.... :thumbsup: enjoy.


----------



## bigvic66 (Jun 30, 2005)

DEVINERI said:


> A few of the engine.



Damn this is one sexy bitch!! Looks awesome.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i didnt even know you drove it to the show untill i left...


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

bengiXxer1000 said:


> This is one sick build.... :thumbsup: enjoy.


thanks bro.. g/l on the sale of the '58 and i like your new vert :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

AMAZING CAR...CONGRATS


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Glad to see it finished bro... Looks clean and RIGHT! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

very tastefully built , looks classy great job on the build man..


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:worship::fool2:


----------



## bengiXxer1000 (Jan 28, 2011)

DEVINERI said:


> thanks bro.. g/l on the sale of the '58 and i like your new vert :thumbsup:


Thank you my friend, just trying to keep up with you guys with those topless beauties


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

DEVINERI;14662329
said:


> VERY CLEAN 63 SS RAG NICE COLOR COMBO GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

EAST COAST


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

wens it gonna be in LRM? u know jay'll hook it up, and u know it deserves it!


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

clairfbeeIII said:


> EAST COAST


:thumbsup:


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice car man.


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice build bro!


----------



## impalaric (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice 3..


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Is it summer yet? I'm ready to roll out !!!


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

That shit is hot bro,I'm feeling them speaker pod in the rear


































[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3-wheel (Aug 9, 2010)

just went through your whole build, very nice work, the body came out great after what you started with. well done, happy cruzn..
jb.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Cant wait to get mine like this. Nice ride Homie


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

clairfbeeIII said:


> EAST COAST


:h5:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

beautiful...


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

A FEW NEW PROJECTS!!!








1939 Chevy Master Deluxe 4Dr
























found this in Westerly RI. originally a Cali/Colorado car. in storage for 11 years so minimal rust. But looks like someone used it as a jungle gym !!!​


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Found this on Craigslist last week in East Prov. RI. last reg was in 1994 sitting for 18 YEARS !!! Minor floor rust in the braces. Over all its Complete and Clean.
























STAY TUNED !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

This pic is from the Pauly D Celebrity car show in Providence RI


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Great build homie I really like how your interior came out


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

This gives me a bit of inspiration lol


----------



## MILGON (Apr 3, 2008)

car came out super super nice!!!:thumbsup: what ever happen to the fiberglass hard top?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

I still have it. Maybe a nice display piece in the future !!!


----------



## MAJESTICS'49 (Jul 14, 2010)

DEVINERI said:


> A few of the engine.


came out sick homie...nice build!!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

very nice car. I think they sell fawn floor mats that would look sick in there, i know a guy looking for the saddle mats you have in there if you want to sell them.


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Sweet low!


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

I saw this car in person and its cleeeeeaaaaan as fuck! Nice job pimp!


----------



## hwayne (Sep 18, 2012)

You really need to have the passenger back rest seat cover adjusted. It's crooked from this photo and that takes away from the beautiful car's interior.


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

hwayne said:


> You really need to have the passenger back rest seat cover adjusted. It's crooked from this photo and that takes away from the beautiful car's interior.


Already fixed homie. Got that interior done in a day before a show and the first time out. Thanks for checking out the build


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

This is an exceptionally nice car. Good job man.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea (Aug 28, 2011)

Bump for the northeasts cleanest tre.


----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice build! What color top is that?


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Bad ass rag, Homie!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Bump for a clean ass tre vert


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

Clean ass ride


----------



## Jay_63 (Jun 30, 2015)

That's a nice build. I just started working on my 63 Vert. The frame is at JG Customz getting wrapped now. :thumbsup:


----------

